# New rod logo and window sticker



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)




----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

The new logo looks great Tommy.

I liked the old hefty fella with the loaded rod too though!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great Tommy.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I like them both! Since I am fishing a custom 6-10 13' and a 10 ' spinner, i for one would love to throw some new decals on my Jeep. (Fact of the matter is they are the only thing holding body panels on at this point and look nicer than duct tape!). If you could let me know the cost, I'd be happy to sent you money for a couple of the new decals! Look Good Tommy!


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Does this mean your factory wrapped rods will all have these going forward? Btw, how many guides does your factory 13 footers have?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

it would be sweet if one is on my new rod I ordered ... or the decal for my rod rack


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Going forward, after the new order arrives and the remaining stock has sold the new logo will indeed replace the old one.

New stickers are available with all rod purchases, or for those who already own Cast Pro rods.

Tommy


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

lovin my 1-4oz custom....hint, hint....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

wooo hooo ... can't wait to try my new 3-7 rod out ... my Blue Yonder is going to be so happy


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

Tommy, it was nice meeting you & your wife & Brother on the southend the other day....Hopefully next time you'll have a logo on ya  Be good man!!


----------

